# Remington Arms



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Remington Arms in Ilion NY closed till April 30th. 
The sad part really is that the company has not said if they will pay the workers or if they have to file for unemployment? The village and county are already worried bout the loss of revenue due to the shut-down.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

And meanwhile, gun sales are rising again. It is partly due to the fear and uncertainty.
Recently heard that Illinois was considering ordering gun shops closed for the interim.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

My son in law stopped at a local gun store to buy some ammo today.
He said that the place was cleaned out.
There was only one shotgun left on the rack.
Stopped at a place in my town to grab some bait.
The place was packed and everyone was in the gun room.
I guess NY is getting paranoid.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Williams gun sight the nearest gun shop to me is showing a lot of guns on there used gun menu and they are running ads on TV more than they ever had before.

 Al


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Where in NY are you located @Micheal ?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Where in NY are you located @Micheal ?


Herkimer County bout 20+ miles from Ilion.....


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Micheal said:


> Herkimer County bout 20+ miles from Ilion.....


I spent quite a bit of time there over the last couple decades. Know the area fairly well. 

I’d venture to guess you have more that a few friends and family affected by closing down “the arms”.


----------



## Mtviking (Mar 22, 2020)

I went into my local sporting goods shop to pick up some ammo for a new pistol I bought a couple weeks ago just to go plinking and it was packed with people buying guns, they had a two box limit on ammo I got the last two boxes then when down the street to get some different ammo and got the last box there. It was crazy I’ve rarely ever seen the shelves with out ammo. 22 lr is in short supply sometimes but never any of my rifle or pistol ammo. People are definitely getting worried. Which makes me worry lol. Makes me glad to have a CCW license and glad I bought my pistol before all this happened.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

The Arms will be going back to work Monday am shift..... Well, at least 400 of them will be; seems they suddenly became an essential business for some reason....


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Micheal said:


> The Arms will be going back to work Monday am shift..... Well, at least 400 of them will be; seems they suddenly became an essential business for some reason....


They have offered to build medical devices.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Our great Emperor and exhaulted leader El
Douce Coumo has refused the offer from Remington.
It is better that us peasants should die than accept the help from a notorious arms manufacturer.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

From what I've seen, heard and read Remington offered unused space (approximately a million sq. feet) and workers. They have nothing as in a supply train, nor equipment that would aid the current need. Therefore Coumo's refusal.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

The best thing they could do is get out of New York.

Sounds like it would make everybody happy except the employees.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Micheal said:


> They have nothing as in a supply train, nor equipment that would aid the current need. Therefore Coumo's refusal.


If they have CNC milling machines and lathes they have "equipment".
Supply trains are a phone call away.
Cuomo put his anti-gun politics ahead of people's lives again.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The news here had the Remington plant in Huntsville on the essential list last week.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Any national company, whether selling pillows, cars or firearms, should have been given an opportunity to support this fight against the Wuhan virus. To decline to respond is a bit insulting and certainly a poor decision, given that this is supposedly a war, with repeated references to Americans coming together, ie WW2.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Shrek said:


> The news here had the Remington plant in Huntsville on the essential list last week.


The Federal Govt declared them essential, as did many states.
NY said they weren't.
It's my understanding the Feds overruled Gov Cuomo.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It would have been interesting if Remington had simply tooled up and began making medical relief supplies anyway, just shipping them to outside states.
It could have been good for the states that may have needed them, unfortunately, optics are a big player and that is too bad.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I think that is why the Remington plant here made the essential list. A woman I know who works there said with the process they have to make the polymer parts of the firearms they produce, with minimal retooling, they are making some PPE components for donation to the medical sector during this shortage situation and reducing their primary production but not totally eliminating it and sending all staff home without income as they sanitize , safety distance and health check multiple times a shift per the current advisory conditions.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I heard today that Remington has filed for bankruptcy and is closing all operations down.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Crap. I kept putting off getting a new 870.

Picked up a Model 10 instead. Cooler gun, but the 870 is a classic.

Some Chicom company will probably buy the patents and ruin its legacy.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if things settle down I assume there will be a lot basically new in the box for sale. but at the moment not much stock online some in local stores.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

To be honest I've never been a fan of Remington.
the were OK but always preferred Ithica shotguns and Savage and Marlin rifles.
about the only thing made by Remington I use is their .22 golden bullet. And that is only because of the price. Couple of months back I picked up 1,500 rounds for $62.
It is a shame that a bunch of pointless lawsuits did them in.
so let's sit down and list all the enemies of our Country:
The Democratic party
the mainstream media
BLM
Hollywood
lawyers
May they all burn in Hell.


----------

